
Paper Digital Camera - jacquesm
http://www.photoxels.com/paper-digital-camera/
======
bane
Wow, a little pricey but cool. Only a matter of time before these come down to
the $1-$2 range. I can see something like that as a pack-in on photography
magazines, or for sale at tourist venues.

I'd like to know more about the battery on these.

~~~
neumann
The website says it has a built-in battery (3.7V 120mAh)

